# Dog barks at everyone that walks by the house.



## flashme18 (Jun 25, 2008)

She barks but wags her tail if its people she sees walk by daily. She doesnt wag her tail if its someone she doesnt recognize. Its a loud bark for a small dog(Westie) and its every time she sees the same people every day. She will bark as they walk around from one side of the house to the other..its a corner lot. So she runs from one side of the house to the other to bark at them again. Its so annoying.. 

This is my parents dog and our previous dogs never had this issue(all westies)

she is a sweet dog that loves attention, but outside she is fine til she sees someone and then goes nuts for about 30 seconds to a minute. 

What is the best method of getting her to stop barking. She is six years old. 

Thanks


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

This is the exact SAME issue i have with my 5 year old drever, the huge difference here is that my drever barks at ANYTHING, and NOTHING at the same time, but she happens to bark at people like that too.

Since she is walked everyday, i doubt you have an antisocial dog, but you got to remember that the house is that dogs territory, and she will defend her territory with strikening fierce if it has to.

So what happens when a dog barks even at people he is used to? The dog is warning you that a potential intruder could break into your house.

Whatever you do DO NOT give her food to make her shut up, she will think it's her praise for berserk barking. 
Instead just go out, stay out and wait till she barks at someone, then hold her mouth firmly and say NO, calm, but assertive is the key. If you add enough energy at your command she will feel your unacceptance of her attitude, and stop doing it.
Since this is an adult dog, she will need extra work to break out a pavemented behaviour that's part of her now.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Butch ALWAYS barks at the mailman...Always. And I know it's the mailman because he too goes from one side of the house to the other...waits for him to cross the street and does it again. He also barks at people who walk by but they are not neighbors, so I don't stop him...unless he barks too much which annoys the heck out of me.

Sounds like yours is protecting his territory,which IMO, is not such a bad thing; however, when Butch won't stop when I say "it's ok" he has to come into the house for a time out.

Good luck.


----------



## War (Oct 1, 2007)

Going through the same issue with my Aussie she barks at EVERYONE that she sees old people, bikers, kids, other dogs... 
This morning she barked at the neighbor ACROSS the street that went outside to get his mail so yea I guess she feels like it is her job to protect me .
Yet Roxy was socialized extensively as a pup. Go figure


----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

I, too, am dealing with this issue. I seemed to have the perfect quiet puppy until the warm weather came and the windows came open! She barks at everything now. Most of the time her tail is wagging too, so she's not about to attack. It's highly annoying as I never taught her the "quiet" or "speak" command. We're trying it now, but it's taking her forever to catch on.

She was and still is a very socialized puppy, and has kids and adults around A LOT! She also went to two training classes and every other week puppy playdates. 

The weird thing, and I guess this is why the above posts make sense, she NEVER barks when we are not in the house. In the car, on walks, in pet stores, even when we pass barking dogs, she is quiet. 

Good luck to us!


----------



## flashme18 (Jun 25, 2008)

Erick Aguilar said:


> This is the exact SAME issue i have with my 5 year old drever, the huge difference here is that my drever barks at ANYTHING, and NOTHING at the same time, but she happens to bark at people like that too.
> 
> Since she is walked everyday, i doubt you have an antisocial dog, but you got to remember that the house is that dogs territory, and she will defend her territory with strikening fierce if it has to.
> 
> ...




well as soon as she knows she isnt supposed to bark she runs away..she thinks its a game because no one trained her properly. She also doesnt listen when she is supposed to come in the house. She may have ADHD!

So how am i supposed to enforce the law without having a leash on her. And if i grab the leash she assumes she is going for a walk. If i walk over to her when she is barking she will run away! 

so 2 issues, barking, and not obeying.


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

In this case, you won't use a leash to private her, you will use a long cord tied in her neck (you may use a loosen sliding knot but not the ones that get tighter when you pull on them, but the once that constrict, and loosen when the dog stops pulling)

You will also practice ''call when called'' so, when your dog barks and refuses to come to you, pull the cord firmly, while saying ''come (name of your dog)
Also, if she tries to run from you while barking the cord will also stop her from going further from a certian distance.


----------



## lovemydoggy01 (Nov 4, 2013)

I've the exact same problem with my 4 year old doberman shepperd. Everytime someone comes to the door or walks by he goes nuts growling and barking. As I was reading this, I grabbed a baggy full of treats and put them in my pocket. My brother and his friend came home just in time. Normally my dog would run to the door and bark untill they pet him but I took some advice. I pulled the bag out as soon as they pulled in. This got his attention on me. As they were walking into the house I grabbed his collar, told him to sit and gave him a treat. To my suprise he didn't bark. Every time I saw him look away from me I said no, he'd look at me and id praise him and give him a treat. This is the first time I've ever gotten him to stay calm and quiet when someone came over. It was amazing and so easy! I believe the same can be done for when people are walking by. 

Someone said not to give a dog treats for good behavior? I'm sorry but punishment is not a proper way to train a dog, he is not a person. I've learned this from experience.


----------

